# I am worried my friend is perverted



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Having dinner the other night *HE* revealed *HE* has some weird and very perverted ideas on how to use a womans sanitary towel.

I really do not know how to deal with this man, his habits are quite disgusting.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Does he stick tampons up his nose?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Having dinner the other night *HE* revealed *HE* has some weird and very perverted ideas on how to use a womans sanitary towel.
> 
> I really do not know how to deal with this man, his habits are quite disgusting.


Dare I ask without sounding weird myself......what were his "ideas" ? :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Having dinner the other night *HE* revealed *HE* has some weird and very perverted ideas on how to use a womans sanitary towel.
> ...


Being a public forum I wouldn't dare post. However I can assure you it is grossly perverse.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Hmm.....well, I presume this is something he HASN'T done with a sanitary towel yet, but IS considering ?

Next time he brings it up, I'd ask him straight out why he's soooo interested in sanitary towels. And basically just politely mention it to him that YOU are really not interested in discussing sanitary towels, and should he bring it up again, you'll take the sanitray towel and shove it up his blankey blank (unless off course this is what he's interested in).

I feel like Dear Deirdre after typing that....LOL


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


But part of the conversation he (sheepishly) admitted to what he had done with a sanitary towel. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> But part of the conversation he (sheepishly) admitted to what he had done with a sanitary towel. [smiley=sick2.gif]


What a lovely dinner conversation that must've been.

Be afraid, be VERY afraid !!

I'll have a guess - he uses the sanitary towel to dry his car ?? Yeuch - that's disgusting (especially if it's a TT !) :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Some of you guys have weird friends :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > But part of the conversation he (sheepishly) admitted to what he had done with a sanitary towel. [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


No he doesnt dry his car with one. Maybe I should suggest this to him?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What's the point of this thread?

I think I'll start one.

I have a friend who suggested she did something very strange with pair of curtains.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> What's the point of this thread?
> 
> I think I'll start one.
> 
> I have a friend who suggested she did something very strange with pair of curtains.


I don't think MighTy Tee is revealing all about who this "friend" really is - if you know what I mean....  It's like when a bloke goes to the Doctor's for advice about a "friend of a friend". :wink:

BTW....what does your friend do with the curtains ? :?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the big question should be whether or not the sanitary towel was a used one or not. [smiley=toilet.gif]

Rogue


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> she did something very strange with pair of curtains.


Curtains


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> What's the point of this thread?
> 
> I think I'll start one.
> 
> I have a friend who suggested she did something very strange with pair of curtains.


Tell us more


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of this thread?
> ...


I'll have first guess - she's a curtain pole dancer !! :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sim said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > she did something very strange with pair of curtains.
> ...


is there female docking :lol:


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

does he go around collecting used towels so he can make some sort of perversed black pudding :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Dogmatic6 said:


> does he go around collecting used towels so he can make some sort of perversed black pudding :-*


Although he didnt reveal this, he is heavily into black, so putting 2 & 2 together.................


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

There must be esier ways

http://www.necronomi.com/users/akrieyta ... nside.html


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

DXN said:


> There must be esier ways
> 
> http://www.necronomi.com/users/akrieyta ... nside.html


LOL.....now this scares me. How did you find that site ??


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I think he's batty :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Beef?

MighTy Tee - your friend isn't Prince Charles by any chance is he?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

maybe its time for some new friends :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Blimey guys, catch on will ya!!!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=62006

I think this is what he's referring to and the clue is that 'he's into black clothes'!!!.

HTH.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

auditt260bhp said:


> Blimey guys, catch on will ya!!!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=62006
> 
> ...


I'm not the brightest of buttons, but are ya saying his friend of a friend is WEARING sanitary towels ? :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think his indirect inferrence is that TTotal likes the feel of cotton wool in one of his orifices!!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

auditt260bhp said:


> I think his indirect inferrence is that TTotal likes the feel of cotton wool in one of his orifices!!


 [smiley=sick2.gif] That's bad - ain't he got a "no entry" sign on that part ?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The whole tampon things reminds me of my nephew when he wa a wee toddler. He walked in on my sister inserting hers. Abit later he went all quiet and disappeared. My sister found him in the bathroom with the contents of the box scattered across the floor and him holding one, looking around his groin trying to figure out where it goes. :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I know of one small chap who used sanitary towels as rafts for his action man! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I know of little chappie that hooked the loops from a sanitary towel over his ears to make a padded gas mask.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> I know of little chappie that hooked the loops from a sanitary towel over his ears to make a padded gas mask.


please tell me it wasnt a used 1


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> I know of little chappie that hooked the loops from a sanitary towel over his ears to make a padded gas mask.


Oneday Tim will grow up


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> I know of little chappie that hooked the loops from a sanitary towel over his ears to make a padded gas mask.


 :lol: 
I'm surprised he could still breathe 

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> I know of little chappie that hooked the loops from a sanitary towel over his ears to make a padded gas mask.


That's called using initiative - he'll be the next contender on The Apprentice.....

....which reminds me - which two are going tonight then ??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sanitary towel










Door










Chest of drawers










Decorating










Now make your own answer... :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Sanitary towel
> 
> Decorating
> 
> ...


Knee Pads :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I have a friend who suggested she did something very strange with pair of curtains.


Beef or fabric Lisa?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who suggested she did something very strange with pair of curtains.
> ...


Keep up at the back


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Chintz :?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Sanitary towels make a useful, emergency insole.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

[I'll have a guess - he uses the sanitary towel to dry his car ?? Yeuch - that's disgusting (especially if it's a TT !) :lol:

does he have a red car by any chance??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tampons are good for nosebleeds

Fighter pilots use S/T s when flying as their bottoms leak from the excess Gs


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Tampons are good for nosebleeds
> 
> Fighter pilots use S/T s when flying as their bottoms leak from the excess Gs


my bum didnt leak when i went to +4.75 G's :lol: 
Must be only Navy Pilots :wink: (wider a** holes)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Tampons are good for nosebleeds
> 
> Fighter pilots use S/T s when flying as their bottoms leak from the excess Gs


Where do you get your info from????? :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Tampons are good for nosebleeds
> ...


Over 4.75g in a helicopter canny going :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


i thought the handbrake looking thing was the handbrake, so i pulled it up and up i went, face was stretched down like Clarkson's was in that Atom :wink:

no but seriously, was in a fixed wing, then straight after i experienced -1.5G (negative G's) - which isnt too good :? [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You have flown us completely off topic again ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

TTotal said:


> You have flown us completely off topic again ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


yeah, but its a weird topic anyway 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTotal said:


> You have flown us completely off topic again ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


To be honest I thought it was for the best 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh...should have been in the powder room anyhow !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I know of little chappie that hooked the loops from a sanitary towel over his ears to make a padded gas mask.
> ...


He may have been using the "daily" ones, compared to the "bleeding to death" ones that are a lot more padded!


----------

